# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: خطا هنگام کامپایل در ویژوال استادیو  2013 یا kernel32.lib و  کیوت کریتور 5 یا gdi32.lib

## chikar

اول مشخصات رو بگم:
ویندوز 7 و 64 بیتی ، ویژوال استودیو 2013 64 بیتی ، کیوت 5.3.2 و کیوت کریتور  5.3.2 یا qt-creator-opensource-windows-x86-3.2.1 + Visual Add in For Vs 2013  یا qt-vs-addin-1.2.3-opensource
با وجود *نصب کامل و موفق* موارد بالا و استفاده از آموزش نصب زیر 
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...8C%D9%88%D8%AA
با خطای LNK1104: cannot open file 'kernel32.lib' در ویژوال استادیو و خطاهایی از قبیل :-1: error: LNK1104: cannot open file 'gdi32.lib' در Qt creator مواجهه می شم
یکی لطف  کنه پاسخ با عکس و توضیحات کامل بده چون باور کنید هر جا رو گشتم نتونستم بفهمم چه مشکلی داره
تمام نسخه های زیر رو با ویژوال استادیو 2013 و کیوت کریتور تست کردم ولی جواب نداد اصلا کامپایل نمی کنه
qt-opensource-windows-x86-msvc2013_64_opengl-5.3.2
qt-opensource-windows-x86-msvc2013_64-5.3.2
qt-opensource-windows-x86-msvc2013-5.3.2_2
سطح: مبتدی

----------


## حامد مصافی

مسیر Windows SDK در قسمت Directories نرم‌افزار Visual Studio به درستی ست نشده

----------


## chikar

لطف می کنید اگر بیشتر راهنمایی کنید

----------


## chikar

یعنی هیچ کس نیست جواب ما رو بده بگه این چه مرگشه، عکس هم که گذاشتم، سه  تا نسخه کیوت رو من در به در دانلود کردم، ولی جواب نداد ... اههههههههه

----------


## omid_kma

متن تصویر که واضحه نباید از منوTools-->Option برید توی properties .
روی فایل پروژه که سمت چپ هست  کلیک راست کنید برید داخل Properties از اون جا مسیر SDK رو بدید
 (ALT+F7 ) هم میتونید بزنید.

----------


## chikar

برای برطرف کردن خطای gdi32.lib 				در کیوت کریتور کسی نمی دونه چیکار باید کرد؟ گسی بلد نیست یا حوصله جواب دادن ندارید ملت کیوت کار!

----------


## کامبیز اسدزاده

> یعنی هیچ کس نیست جواب ما رو بده بگه این چه مرگشه، عکس هم که گذاشتم، سه تا نسخه کیوت رو من در به در دانلود کردم، ولی جواب نداد ... اههههههههه


خودتون هم جستجو میکنید؟ سعی میکنید تا مشکل رو برطرف کنید؟
من میتونم 2 خط تایپ کنم و مشکلتون رو حلش کنم ولی نباید اینهمه انتظار داشته باشید به همین راحتی به جواب برسید.


همانطور که دوستان اشاره کردن مشکل از SDK هستش.

جستجو کنید : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...e-kernel32-lib
SDK رو از اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید : http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=8279
اینم توضیحات در مورد تنظیمش : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...162060_7013508

----------


## chikar

> خودتون هم جستجو میکنید؟ سعی میکنید تا مشکل رو برطرف کنید؟
> من میتونم 2 خط تایپ کنم و مشکلتون رو حلش کنم ولی نباید اینهمه انتظار داشته باشید به همین راحتی به جواب برسید.
> 
> 
> همانطور که دوستان اشاره کردن مشکل از SDK هستش.
> 
> جستجو کنید : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1...e-kernel32-lib
> SDK رو از اینجا میتونید دانلود کنید : http://www.microsoft.com/en-us/downl...s.aspx?id=8279
> اینم توضیحات در مورد تنظیمش : http://stackoverflow.com/questions/3...162060_7013508


بله خودمون هم جستجو می کنیم، 2 خط تایپ کنید مشکل من و امثال من حل شه "این همه انتظاره"؟ پس اینجا مگه برای کمک نیست؟
من اون صفحاتی که شما گذاشتی رو در همون جستجوی اولم مشاهده کردم ولی متوجه نشدم چیکار باید کنم برای همین اومدم اینجا سوالم رو مطرح کردم!
با این طرز جواب دادن اصلا کلا آدم از کیوت یادگرفتن ناامید میشه !
ضمنا sdk  رو من دانلود کردم فایده نداشت، مشکل خطا در ویژوال استادیو من اصلا ربطی به sdk  نداشت و حل شد فقط مونده مشکل من در کیوت کریتور! که خواهشا فقط شما خودت رو خسته نکن دو خط جواب بده، چون من این "انتظار زیاد" رو از شما ندارم!
البته بابت لحن ناخوشایند خودم هم در پست های قبلی عذر خواهی می کنم

----------


## chikar

مجبور شدم سیستم عامل و نسخه کیوت ام رو از 64 بیت به 32 بیت و نسخه ویژوال استادیو ام رو از 2013 به 2010  تغییر بدم تا مشکل برطرف شود خدا رو شکر 
ولی هنوز جواب سوال بالا رو نگرفتم یه جورایی صورت مساله رو پاک کردم تا مشکلم حل شد!

اگر کسی راه حل رو می دونه توضیح کامل بده لطفاً،  چون فکر می کنم برخی ها این مشکل رو داشته باشند فقط کافیه یه سرچ ساده تو همین سایت بزنید.
تشکر

----------

